# Plenty Of Fish.com?



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a dating service for people whao are obsessed with fishkeeping.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Sorry guys! Was running an experiment with Google ads but there were too many unrelated ads shown. Shouldn't be seeing ads like that anymore after today.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Haha..Kyle,it's ok. Just thought I was seeing things at first, and hit refresh a bunch of times until it came back. I loved the part where it said something like 800,000 people had found their soulmate on the site.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Join Date: Jul 2002
Location: Austin, Texas
Posts: 3,216 

Wow Kyle, you need to hang out with us and post more often....:tongue:


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, I thought you'd have a lot more posts by now. :tongue:


----------

